# Woodside free library, Dudley, May 2016



## TranKmasT (May 22, 2016)

Hi Guys and Gals. Billy no mates here bringing you another solo explore. A bit gutted this one but some nice features remain. Same old story, wished I'd looked sooner. I always assumed from the netting and scaffolding from the frontage that it was going to be restored but that's just there for safety, apparently. 





> It sounds like something from Ray Bradbury'sFahrenheit 451, a combined library and fire station. In the 1953 novel "firemen" burn outlawed books but in Victorian Woodside, although they shared a building, the offices of the fire station and library remained separate.
> 
> It was a classic Victorian move, to house two distinct functions in the same building. In fact, the building served three purposes as it also contained two police houses and a holding cell for any Woodside miscreants.
> 
> ...






> The buildings at Woodside consist of two blocks, fronting the main road from Dudley to Stourbridge. Queen Anne style, best red bricks, relieved with stone dressing and carving. First block consists of a bold entrance in the centre, carried up as a tower with a cupola roof. Entrance hall, 35ft. by 9ft., with doors leading into the reading room and lending library. Staircase at one end of hall to the Recreation Room on first floor. Reading Room well lighted at side and end, 35ft. by 20ft., divided from lending library by glass screen. Lending Library, 30ft. by 15ft., fitted with pitch-pine shelves, counter, etc.; lavatory under stairs. First floor: Landing, 12ft. by 9ft., doors leading to Recreation Room and Retiring Room. Recreation Room, with platform at one end, 50ft. by 20ft.; retiring room, 15ft. by 9ft. Heated by hot water, fixed by Mr W. Attwood, Stourbridge. The second block consists of Fire Station, one cell, two police houses, and caretaker's house over Fire Station. Total cost, £2,900."
> 
> In the 1980s the police house and fire station became an "Improvements and Innovation" centre while the library remained in use until 2008. Since then the building has faced an uncertain future. Some renovation work was begun but came to a halt and the library remains partially scaffolded and in an unfinished state.




*Woodside's combined library and fire station | Black Country Bugle 
​*











































































​


----------



## The Wombat (May 22, 2016)

Really nice shots there,
Like the look of this place


----------



## smiler (May 22, 2016)

That is a damned good report, well researched and interestingly written, the pics are not bad either, parts of the library have to be saved, even if they can't be preserved in situ they can be salvaged and reused.
What is a moist MIIF? &#55357;&#56833; Many Thanks


----------



## TranKmasT (May 22, 2016)

_(could mod please delete this duplicate post please!)_


----------



## TranKmasT (May 23, 2016)

smiler said:


> That is a damned good report, well researched and interestingly written, the pics are not bad either, parts of the library have to be saved, even if they can't be preserved in situ they can be salvaged and reused.



I agree. Some parts should be saved at least. I guess if they're not going to save Dudley hippodrome,I'd doubt they'd save this.


----------



## krela (May 23, 2016)

Grand old building, thanks Trankmast.


----------



## HughieD (May 23, 2016)

The old girls looking a bit weary...but still majestic in decay. Great set...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 23, 2016)

Your right knowing Dudley MBC It will end burnt out and demolished!I hope not but!! Superb collection of images and first class history report.


----------



## Tigershark (May 25, 2016)

its a nice building and needs saving, but Dudley Council is more interested in expensive flying horse sculptures on roundabouts and redesigning their logo again and again


----------



## Potter (May 26, 2016)

Yes, this really should be saved. Looks rather nice.


----------

